# Bandai Yamato 2202 kits



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Looks like a new 1/1000 Andromeda comes out in february.

BANDAI 2017?3???? ?? 1/1000????????2202: ??????Andromeda ????Ver 12,000Yen ? TAGhobby.com

I'm glad that they stuck to the original design as much as they did, but could have passed on the lighting in exchange for a better price point.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

My guess is that the original series Andromeda kit had lighting they felt obligated to light this one as well.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> My guess is that the original series Andromeda kit had lighting they felt obligated to light this one as well.


It did. If memory serves, three grain-o-wheat bulbs, two for the Wave Motion Guns and one for the main engine exhaust. The batteries were in the base, and a bias relief of Kodai and Yuki (emulating the image from the movie posters) was the on/off switch.

The difference is, it appears that Bandai wanted to 'plus up' the new Andromeda with lights and sound. Yep, as I figured, pushed the kit over 10,000 Yen. That stand, the LEDs, the electronics plus paying the music license (unsure if they are doing music or sound FX or both) that's probably a good 3,000 Yen of the kit price right there. Maybe more. 

It was going to be an expensive kit anyway. Given the modern ability to really correctly 'scale' things in a shot (CG cel animation with hand drawn super detail) we're going to see that Andromeda is a HUGE warship. 

I fully expect to see a 1/72 kit of the new Cosmo Tiger II in March or April.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have one of those original Andromeda kits, unbuilt and complete except for the three grain-o-wheat bulbs if anyone is interested...

(not meaning to hijack the thread but this site does not have a Marketplace that works anymore...)


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I have one of those original Andromeda kits, unbuilt and complete except for the three grain-o-wheat bulbs if anyone is interested...
> 
> (not meaning to hijack the thread but this site does not have a Marketplace that works anymore...)


For those that are interested, I'll chime and and say it's really a decent kit. By the time Bandai got to this they had gotten their s**t together (under suggestion from Nishizaki) and it's not a 'build a toy' kit, it's an honest scale model. Scale is disagreed upon but most say it's about 1/700. 

Big kit. It would benefit from careful research and some innovative lighting. I've never seen anyone try and duplicate the 'flying light show' look from an early episode of Yamato 2, where it's just almost like the Big Ship in Close Encounters, all sparkly and colored lights all over the place. There's zero rational reason for all the lights but boy is it an effective scene. 

I don't know when this specific kit is going to get reissued. I'm sure it will be but there's no telling. If you find it, you should buy it


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve H said:


> For those that are interested, I'll chime and and say it's really a decent kit. By the time Bandai got to this they had gotten their s**t together (under suggestion from Nishizaki) and it's not a 'build a toy' kit, it's an honest scale model. Scale is disagreed upon but most say it's about 1/700.
> 
> If you find it, you should buy it


Yup.
Box says 1/700, but thats not much bigger than the Yamato itself.
I think thats why a lot of people have 'upscaled' it to 1/1000 (in anticipation of Yamato 2202) so that they could display them together and it just seemed right.

Steve, have you heard anything about how big the new Andromeda is? Either in kit length or in 'actual' length?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Yup.
> Box says 1/700, but thats not much bigger than the Yamato itself.
> I think thats why a lot of people have 'upscaled' it to 1/1000 (in anticipation of Yamato 2202) so that they could display them together and it just seemed right.
> 
> Steve, have you heard anything about how big the new Andromeda is? Either in kit length or in 'actual' length?


Well, original Andromeda was stated to be 275 meters (Yamato 265.8 m) so yes, not THAT much larger, that episode of Yamato 2 notwithstanding. 

New Revised Yamato is pegged at 333 Meters, I'm very sure the New Andromeda is going to be at least 400 m long. 

Official stats for the New Andromeda haven't been posted yet, but they have put out the plan views (part of this article)

Harutoshi Fukui interview, December 2016 | CosmoDNA

Schultz's Battleship (Gaidorol class) is listed at 350 Meters (the kit is MSRP 5,000 Yen), Domeru's super battleship (Domelaze III) is listed at 730 meters (kit 12,000 Yen, no electronics). I don't think New Andromeda is over 700 meters but time will tell. 

Gonna be a big kit. Builds will be interesting. 

I think history has shown us we're going to get a number of Gatlantis ships in 1/1000 scale. The one single missing kit will be whatever appears as Zordar's ship at the end and that's going to be a Mecha Collection kit. Not a secret, it's kind of self evident. 

I hope I get to stick around long enough to see some of this.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve H said:


> I hope I get to stick around long enough to see some of this.


Are you ok Steve?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Are you ok Steve?


Oh, far from it, but it's rude of me to keep blathering on. I'm having a very difficult time since my mother's death back in Oct. and every day something else goes worse. I expect to lose the house and blah blah. 

But thanks for the concern. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Pre-order is up for Andromeda at Hobbylink Japan

1/1000 Earth Federation Andromeda 1st Ship Andromeda Movie Effect Ver. (Tentative) by Bandai | HobbyLink Japan

I'm sure it's there at other overseas retailers as well, so check your usual source. 

(also re-colored Earth Fleet ships, it's bound to be a link when you look for the Andromeda)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Looking a little more closely at the promo stuff for the new Andromeda kit, I see things that look like dimension.
380x310x140

So if thats the case, then the new Andromeda kit is almost EXACTLY the same size as the old Bandai kit.
Giving the ship a length (based on 380mm at 1/1000 scale) of 380 meters. Close to Steve's prediction of about 400 meters.

As I mentioned earlier, some modelers were simply taking their old Bandai kits and 'rescaling' them to 1/1000.
Which it seems to have turned out to be a happy coincidence.

The new kit may in fact be a few mm's smaller than the old kit.

At the very least, it gives a new breath of life to the old kit, as I'm not sure yet how I feel about the new design.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Looking a little more closely at the promo stuff for the new Andromeda kit, I see things that look like dimension.
> 380x310x140
> 
> So if thats the case, then the new Andromeda kit is almost EXACTLY the same size as the old Bandai kit.
> ...


The differences between the old (in theory) 1/700 scale Andromeda and the modern 1/1000 kit are going to be measured in subtle alterations and modifications, as well as a vastly different assembly method. 

The addition of various markings on the ship look pretty decent compared to the giant "Shoot me here" emblems on the other ships. I do wonder if one of the visual surprises will be the Yamato getting hull deco similar to what was done in Be Forever Yamato. I would expect it to be more than just a white anchor. I'm not sure I am looking forward to that. Depends on the final effect I suppose. 

No, the kit I'm REALLY looking forward to is the new (revamped) Cosmo Tiger II fighter in 1/72 scale. I am 100% sure it's the next kit that will be announced. I also have my suspicions that we're finally going to get a 1/72 Cosmo Seagull, probably in 'Space Marines' markings as it appears that ship is going to replace that rather cool landing craft from Yamato 2. (a troop carrying module was shown in one of the establishment sheets for Yamato 2199)

We'll have a better idea in a few weeks.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve H said:


> The differences between the old (in theory) 1/700 scale Andromeda and the modern 1/1000 kit are going to be measured in subtle alterations and modifications, as well as a vastly different assembly method.
> 
> The addition of various markings on the ship look pretty decent compared to the giant "Shoot me here" emblems on the other ships. I do wonder if one of the visual surprises will be the Yamato getting hull deco similar to what was done in Be Forever Yamato. I would expect it to be more than just a white anchor. I'm not sure I am looking forward to that. Depends on the final effect I suppose.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the troop transport was awesome.

Someone a long time ago was making some Yamato kits here in the US.
They did a 1/72 Hospital Ship and they STARTED a 1/72 Troop Transport. Anyone remember who that was?

My point on the Andromeda was that for those not willing or unable to shell out for the new kit and don't really care for the alterations, the old kit by coincidence is the correct size.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Yeah, the troop transport was awesome.
> 
> Someone a long time ago was making some Yamato kits here in the US.
> They did a 1/72 Hospital Ship and they STARTED a 1/72 Troop Transport. Anyone remember who that was?
> ...


I recall trying to help that person with some establishment sheet scans, back when it was easy to upload pictures. Remember those days of simple and easy uploading? 

Andromeda, the one significant difference that I can see is the length and design of the cannon barrels. There are other, really subtle things going on (there's now a slight 'droop' at the bow that's due to some revisions of shape and line, it's nothing you can point at and say "AHA! It's because of THIS", just...something changed), you'd have to remake the bridge windows, lots of this and that but yes, you could take the old Andromeda kit, paint and deco it to match the current 2202 revision and most folk would say "OK, yep"


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

And if you're tired of the Andromeda being a 'one-off' ship, be it known that it's now officially a class of battleship and there are others.

Presenting 'Antares'. (I wonder if this link will work)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=903426783133403&set=o.308038939296835&type=3&theater

ETA: Correction: Might not be a battleship but an Andromeda-based carrier. It's got a funky 'parasol' hanging over the back (you can barely see the pylon supporting it, but if you look carefully you'll quickly note no aft cannons), very much in the spirit of the ships from Yamato 2025.

*sigh* Sorry, not to my taste. Between that design concept and all the overdone markings, I fear they've let Makoto Kobayashi get away with too much. You can see it in the 'Cosmo Tiger 1' in the teaser film (the plane loaded down with giant missile pods and other weapons) and what look like some kind of funky Gamilas robots or something (the odd things in the cavern that change shape).

Too much Kobayashi. ah well.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The new kit is quite a beast.



















It also seems like the UA logo on the Cosmo Tiger was not a graphic coincidence:

2017?2?6?????????2202 ?????????????? ???????? ? TAGhobby.com


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

The slight shading on the Andromeda really makes that kit pop. It seems more massive now. 

Yes, UnderArmor is doing a tie-in with Yamato 2202 in Japan. I've not heard a single word about them bringing the products out in the U.S. It's probably for the best. I mean, Tees and other clothing in Japan runs way small for us dudes as it is, imagine clothing designed for Fit (as in really ripped) Japanese... A Large would be like a Small, right? Hey, where's the Sumo sized clothing, hah? 

(but I would buy an UnderArmor Yamato ball cap. UNLESS MY NOGGIN ISN'T RIPPED ENOUGH HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHA *snork* six-pack scalp HAHAHAHAHAHA)


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Let's see if this works. 

Bandai video of the sound/lights gimmick on the new 1/1000 scale Andromeda kit. 

Wow. That's a bit more complicated than just sliding a switch to light up a couple of grain 'o wheat bulbs, huh?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Let's see if this works.
> 
> Bandai video of the sound/lights gimmick on the new 1/1000 scale Andromeda kit.
> 
> ...


Yeah..... Ok.

There goes another 100 bucks of my kids college education.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Naw, that's not the hurtful thing. It's when they break out the 1/100 scale Yamato kit that it's bye-bye college. 

(not that I've heard even a hint of that. It would be insanity. I could see them consider doing a new-tool 1/350 Yamato (from 2199/2202) with the full lights/sound/motion treatment. That's a kit you'd have to buy a seat on the plane for.  )

One thing, it's a shame Bandai didn't take the kit all the way. It seems that in a homage to Arrivederci, Yamato and Yamato 2 the crew of the Yamato will gather at Hero's Hill for a memorial evening and it's disturbed by the Andromeda taking off and flying overhead, all lit up like a Christmas Tree. So people are gonna have to get out their Aduro boards and start working up timing blinks for various LEDs feeding to fiber optics.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Naw, that's not the hurtful thing. It's when they break out the 1/100 scale Yamato kit that it's bye-bye college.
> 
> (not that I've heard even a hint of that. It would be insanity. I could see them consider doing a new-tool 1/350 Yamato (from 2199/2202) with the full lights/sound/motion treatment. That's a kit you'd have to buy a seat on the plane for.  )
> 
> One thing, it's a shame Bandai didn't take the kit all the way. It seems that in a homage to Arrivederci, Yamato and Yamato 2 the crew of the Yamato will gather at Hero's Hill for a memorial evening and it's disturbed by the Andromeda taking off and flying overhead, all lit up like a Christmas Tree. So people are gonna have to get out their Aduro boards and start working up timing blinks for various LEDs feeding to fiber optics.


I saw that.
I believe that it was returning from her trial runs (as said in Starblazers at least).


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, in 2202 I'm pretty sure the Andromeda is outbound. 

The whole Hero's Hill deal is endlessly confusing. See, it was always assumed that 'Megalopolis' was 'Future Tokyo' which of course is on the west side of the home island. Hero's Hill was near the city, yet we watch the sun set. Setting in the East. 

Or more likely since it was never actually stated as 'future Tokyo', fans have been wrong all these years and it's on the west side of the home island which would make the sunset fit. But then the question, WHERE on the western coast? I suspect this conundrum will be solved by the 2202 staff, they tend to be VERY exact and precise when it comes to anchoring the show to real locations. 

The official Yamato 2202 site (you may have to disable adblocker to view) has a bunch of new ship illos up, including all 5 of the Andromeda-class ships. 

宇宙戦艦ヤマト2202　愛の戦士たち


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

And as usual, as a cruel tease to us not in Japan, we have the first 10 or so minutes of the first chapter of Yamato 2202. (first chapter of 7, first chapter = episodes 1 and 2. each subsequent chapter will be 4 episodes long for the total of 26 half-hour episodes)






Yep, that should get the blood pumping. 

And the longer (close to 13 minutes) clip that shows Zordar invading Telazart before the credit start:


----------

